# Bringing Back into work



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

........................................


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Lungeing & long reining is the way to go as you have stated to build her topline & strength up.
I would also have a back person out to check the horse & have a properly fitted saddle as she may well be frightened due to an ill fitted saddle.
I would also have her teeth checked too.

Good Luck
XxX


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

.................................


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

Completely agree with blackdiamond..... Start from the basics as if tyhe horse was an unbroken youngster.
Its always better to be safe than sorry and like already stated, just make sure everything is checked and done in regards to teeth, back, saddle etc.

Also establishing ground work also helps with bonding between yourself and the horse, like you say he isnt yours so would be of great benefit to bond before mounting! LEss chance of an accident to happen if your not a complete stranger.

You will be fine  Good luck!!


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

I am currently in the same position. One of mine tore her collateral ligament and has been out of work for 17 months. Over the last three weeks we have been lunging her building up her muscles, firstly in walk (well hardly walk the first time as so excited!) then in walk and trot and we are now in all three paces with her saddle on her back. Just a few days ago we laid across her back and then sat on her and now riding in walk and trot for ten minutes each time under saddle. So far so good and I wish you and your friend a very positive outcome.


----------



## moonrat (May 14, 2011)

Hi this is my first post but I've had a total hip replacement and now I'm better I've had to bring my Arab back into work as well. I thought it would just be a matter of getting back on because we've always had such a lovely relationship, but no! He was very upset that I'd been away, and very dominant when I rode him again, not helpful because the surgeon had said not to fall on the operated hip!

After lots of thought I decided to use the Parelli method, learning to speak Horse and redefining my relationship with him on the ground, he loves the games and the free lungeing at liberty and I'm now teaching him to do a little jump at liberty as well! I also, by the way had his teeth done, back checked and saddle rejigged and he is a different horse now, he's got his respect back and I've gone on working on our relationship so we have that connection to keep falling back on if there's a problem.

I'm so pleased with him, he's 22 and an extrovert so he needs lots of things to do and a varied life. I'm now riding him out as a support horse with a friend who trains young horses, and he's just fab! Mind you I had to do a bit of work on me too, and I used NLP exercises to deal with the fear.

You can Google Parelli, they've got a great site on the net with loads of videos to show you what to do. Best of luck however you deal with it.


----------



## candysmum (Jan 18, 2009)

.......................................


----------



## moonrat (May 14, 2011)

I'm so very sorry to hear that. How sad.


----------



## karmidale (May 5, 2011)

Very sad indeed - go run over Rainbow Bridge and have fun little mare.


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

How awful! Sorry to hear this


----------

